

Scroogle(d) by Microsoft - pilooch
http://www.scroogled.com/GetTheFacts

======
Metatron
"Uses words from your sent and received email messages to display targeted
ads." I like this, I prefer relevant ads to irrelevant ones.

"Scans the content of your entire inbox to identify themes and trends for ad
targeting." Again great stuff, give me relevant ads, not spam. And it's
anonymised and not read by real people, so no privacy issues occur. Plus I'm
not up to no good, so I really could not care less.

"Uses words from email messages sent to you from other email service providers
to display ads—regardless of whether the sender has given permission to your
email service provider to scan his or her message." Okay now we're flogging a
dead horse here. There is no problem with this! You host your emails on their
service, the content of your emails goes through them. Being selective about
how they handle your data when that handling improves their quality of service
is incredibly dumb.

The Scroogled campaign is just a poor attempt at pandering to people's
paranoia and ignorance through shallow fallacies.

Plus there are other options out there besides Gmail and Outlook. Microsoft
naturally won't be fairly representing the alternatives now will they? NOPE.
The Scroogled campaign really rustles my feathers, I dislike it intensely when
a company specifically targets and libels a competitor. Focus on your
strengths, don't invent your opponents weaknesses. It's childish and immature,
a bad image to portray to a prospective client.

------
mtgx
This has only been posted about 1000 times on HN. Posting it more than that
won't make Microsoft's campaign any less crappy.

~~~
pilooch
Sorry, I was actually surprised the URL went through without HN telling me it
had been posted already. And not M$ ad intended here...

